# Too much gypsum for Burton water



## nosco (29/7/17)

Im brewing an English IPA today. I had a look at Burtonising the water. Beersmith said to add among other things 17g of Gypsum and 10g of epsom salts for a 22lt batch. Thats seems like a hell of a lot! The most epsom salts Ive ever used was 6g and I was really really regular and any more than about 3g of gypsum in hoppy beers makes it to harsh for my taste.

Do you really add that much to Burtonise water? Do the other additions like baking powder,chalk etc balance it out?

I wused out in the end and only added about 3g of each. I got the pH sorted anyway.

Edit: I would have had to add similar in Brun water to get the same result


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/7/17)

I burtonised tank water once for an English Ale and from bad memory the amounts where fairly high, but depends on what you start with. If your water is already hard then you wont need as much

If you go to high you will get a pronounced mineral taste/bite to the beer.......and a very good laxative effect


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/7/17)

I have used a mix (25% of Burton on Trent profile) many times. Its still quite a lot IMO.
I cant bring myself to try it at full dose it seems way over the top. Its debatable that the history of brewers on the Trent river used it at full dose either. Maybe diluted with rain water, or distilled water would seem logical.


----------



## nosco (29/7/17)

Im using Melbourne western subs water which is very soft so that might explain the high amounts. I figured a bit of gypsum and epsom salts and whatever would do the trick. I used a touch of baking powder and some calcium chloride and then acid for pH.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/7/17)

I drop the baking soda from the additions. It seems wrong to me to add it since it raises the pH. Leading to having to add acid of some kind to counteract it to lower the pH again.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/7/17)

Don't know if this is any use to you nosco, probably info you already have, I must say the additions are frightening, but as you say our water is very soft, so by comparison more than likely right what you have.
http://www.brewerslair.com/index.php?p=brewhouse&d=water&id=&v=&term=1


----------



## nosco (29/7/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I drop the baking soda from the additions. It seems wrong to me to add it since it raises the pH. Leading to having to add acid of some kind to counteract it to lower the pH again.


I was sort of trying to match the results that Beersmith gave in Brun Water. Brun Water does give you a warning when you counteracting other additions so it was a very minor amoutn. Probably wasnt worth using. I did a final acid adition to adust pH.


----------



## nosco (29/7/17)

Thanks WEAL. Ill have a read of that. Lots of good info on that sight and they have a boil off calc that I was looking for


----------



## manticle (29/7/17)

Make water/mash adjustment appropriate for the results you desire.
Don't rely on alleged historical water profiles.


----------



## nosco (29/7/17)

Im still working on that part Manticle. I guess experience is the best guide as to how the beer it going to turn out.


----------



## manticle (29/7/17)

Well your instinct was a good one.
No need to add the suggested amount of salts to make a delicous uk ale.


----------

